# E21 engine swap



## storms (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello

A friend of mine has a 82 E21 320 that needs engine rebuilt or replacing, I heard someone swapped s14 E30 evo 2 into one and was curious what would be involved in that and how hard is it to come by such an engine?

Thank you for your help!

Colin


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I have seen those engines is various degrees of disrepair from around 4000 to 10000 US. Quite a bit actually when if you compare expense you might as well go with later model engines from the E36 and E46. 

But why not rebuild what you have and turbo? A little more bang for your buck.


----------

